# Apache Server index.html



## FatalMistake (2. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit leute 
Hab gerade meinen ubuntu 10.04 server angeworfen weil ich eine Homepage schreiben will^^
Es soll ein Fileserver werden, auf den ich auch von außen zugreifen kann!
Wie ich die hp dann gestalte usw weiß ich bzw finds auf selfhtml.org raus^^

das einzige problem ist, dass ich die index.html nicht editieren kann! die is schreibgeschützt. Hab bereits ein admin konto, nützt auch nix. 
Wie geht das mit diesem sudo befehl?
Wir haben da in der schule mal was gemacht, sudo (bzw noch ein anderer begriff??) + noch irgendwas, und schon konnten wir  die index.html ändern! und zwar immer!
Wie geht das?
Mfg


----------



## Kev95 (2. Juli 2011)

Könntest du nochmal erklären was genau du vorhast?
Ich verstehe das gerade nicht so ganz...


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juli 2011)

auf der Konsole: sudo <programm> <datei>

Bsp.: sudo nano index.html


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Juli 2011)

habs oben editiert!

welche konsole? die Alt+F2?^^ da geht ja nix...und was soll nano sein?

ich hab mich mit ubuntu schon länger nicht mehr beschäftigt (1jahr^^), hab daher bissl was vergessen 
mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (2. Juli 2011)

Alt+F2? Hast du die Desktop-Edition (mit grafischer Oberfläche) installiert? Wenn ja, wechsel mal mit Alt+F2 auf einen virtuellen Terminal, oder rufe mit Strg+Alt+T einen Terminalemulator auf. (Grundsätzlich ist es aber blödsin, ne grafische Oberfläche auf nem Server laufen zu lassen. Die kostet nur Ressourcen.)


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Juli 2011)

so, und jetzt?^^ der Terminal ist da.
aber wie krieg ichs hin, dass ich schreibrechte für die index.html Datei bekomme?
bräuchts bis in max 1 1/2  stunden xD


----------



## Bauer87 (3. Juli 2011)

Hat der Bingo doch schon geschrieben:


bingo88 schrieb:


> auf der Konsole: sudo <programm> <datei>
> 
> Bsp.: sudo nano index.html


----------



## Olli1607 (7. Juli 2011)

das du die index html nicht editieren kannst liegt daran das dir die rechte fehlen. deswegen empfehlen die die leuts hier mit sudo programmname datei ein programm mit root rechten zu starten und dann darüber zu editieren. So kannst du z.B. eine index.html die im pfad /var/www liegt folgendermassen unter dem gnome desktop bearbeiten

1. Menü öffnen
2. unter zubehör das Terminal öffnen
3 dann darin "sudo gedit /var/www/index.hmtl" eingeben und Passwort angeben
 (damit öffnet sich dann der standard gnome text editor der auch html-syntax highlightning unterstüzt)

du darfst dann aber nicht das terminal schließen weil dann auch der texteditor zu geht

alternativ: sudo gedit /var/www/index.html &

wenn du dauerhaft ohne sudo in dem verzeichniss arbeiten willst musst du dich sonst in die gruppe www-data packen


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

sollte ne fehlermeldung kommen mach apt-get install sudo.


----------



## craftyminecraft (14. März 2013)

1.
sudo passwd root        (neues root passwort festlegen)

2.
su + passwort eingabe

3.
chmod -R 777 /var/www


----------



## SockeTM (16. März 2013)

Falls du Ubuntu nutzt hier mal ein Wiki für die Serverdienste inkl. Installationstips & Co. :
Serverdienste

P.S. Tue dir ein Gefallen und betreibe keinen Filer wenn du mit solchen kleinen Sachen im Moment noch Probleme hast. Wenn dir da was crasht und du dir selbst nicht helfen kannst ist unter Umständen deine Arbeit von Tagen und Wochen im A*****.

MFG


----------



## pyro539 (16. März 2013)

craftyminecraft schrieb:


> 1.
> sudo passwd root        (neues root passwort festlegen)
> 
> 2.
> ...



NEIN, NEIN und nochmals NEIN. NIEMALS irgendwelche Rechte auf 777 ändern. Damit erlaubst du "der ganzen Welt" Schreibrechte in /var/www. Das ist absolut verheerend. Wenn jemand beispielsweise Zugriff per SSH oder MySQL hat, dann kann er jede beliebige Datei im Docroot ändern. Höchsten chmod 775, aber NIEMALS 777.


----------



## joasas (20. März 2013)

drbeckstar schrieb:


> sollte ne fehlermeldung kommen mach apt-get install sudo.


 
Was jedoch kaum funktionieren dürfte ohne Root Rechte zu besitzen. 

@craftyminecraft:

Das ist einfach nur falsch und sicherheitstechnisch gesehen sehr kritisch zu sehen.


----------



## Supeq (21. März 2013)

Wenn man null Plan von Linux hat, sollte man lieber zu XAMPP for Windows greifen


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

Vllt. solltest du dir erstmal ein paar Grundlagen aneignen.
Ich würd´s damit machen: Nano

Was hast du genau vor?
Möchtest du nur einen Fileserver oder auch eine Website?

PS: Egal um was es geht, Rechte gibt man nicht einfach allen. Das hat schon einen Sinn, dass man da root Rechte braucht.


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2013)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das den TE noch interessiert. Seine Frage war vom 02.07.2011. Es sei denn er werkelt nun nach knapp 2 Jahren immer noch an dem Problem rum


----------



## uk3k (23. März 2013)

oder auch cool:

sudo rm index.html
touch index.html

Alternativ:
sudo chown <dein-username> index.html

Alternativ:
sudo chmod 700 <dein-username> index.html

vielleicht solltest dich erst nochmal mit der grundlegenden Linux-Benutzung vertraut machen....

mfg


----------



## maltris (6. April 2013)

> chmod -R 777 /var/www



Ist Duennschiss. Wenn mit chown die Rechte richtig vergeben wurden, ist es nicht notwendig das die Datei 777 bekommt. 

Kurze, hoffentlich zielfuehrende Anleitung:

1. App "Terminal" oeffnen
2. "sudo gedit /var/www/index.html" ausfuehren
3. Datei nach Wunsch bearbeiten und abspeichern
4. gedit schliessen
5. Soweit erstmal fertig

---

Die Datei gehoert nun allerdings dem User "root" und nicht mehr, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, "www-data". Deshalb ist es praktisch, die Berechtigungen wieder zu aendern, damit Spielereien wie chmod 777 nicht notwendig sind:

6. sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www/index.html
7. Entgueltig fertig

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen, Frag ruhig. Jeder hat mal angefangen und es gibt keine dummen Fragen - nur dumme Antworten.

Beste Gruesse


----------



## Jimini (8. April 2013)

Leute, der Thread ist 2 Jahre alt.

MfG Jimini


----------

